# My intro...



## dinhdai88 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello

I am a new member of this forum and just saying hello to all members.... i like to join forum for knowledge purpose..


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2012)

dinhdai88, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## brazey (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 1superman (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 24, 2012)

Yo !!!!!!!


----------

